# Armed Protesters Face Off in Dallas. BML vs BAIR



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

And so it begins..... Keep your ammo dry.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's gonna be a long, hot summer.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I read it this morning. Powder keg type of situation. Calypso Louie and the Nation of Islam have been working toward this for a long time. Too bad they are not aboard the mother ship.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

definitely more miltant black there than islamic concern .... coppers were making sure THEY didn't get caught in the crossfire ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am glad I moved to the country when I did, the old neighborhood has turned into a third world shit hole.

I drove by there last summer showing my daughter where I grew up.

It reminded me of Watts, Compton and Downy in 1965 when I was there, you know what happened then.

Yes a long hot summer is coming, yes, keep that ammo dry and cool.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the truly sad state of affairs concerning this individual incident .... those 10 (??) BAIR members could have been brutally killed to the last man and no one would have been arrested much less prosecuted - those cops would have been lucky to keep the bodies from being mutilated like in 3rd World savagery fashion ...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Wonder if Barry/BATF is arming these animals like they did the drug cartels in Fast and Furious?

BTW, how long before Eric Holder is prosecuted for gun running? Maybe when Lorreta is gone from DOJ?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder.

Just ordered another 1,000 rounds of 7.62x51 175 gr. and another five, 20 round mags for the M1A.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Just ordered another 1,000 rounds of 7.62x51 175 gr. and another five, 20 round mags for the M1A.


Gimme the addresses, . . . if the prices are good, . . . my join you my friend......

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Yeah but how many Bloods and Crips brought anything but a Glock or a semi auto pistol that hasn't been cleaned in years to a rifle fight? I saw a lot of pump action twelve gauges stacking up on one side and a lot of AR pattern rifles on the other. Not for nothing but I am guessing Bair goes down fighting at 1:3-4 kill ratio. Possibly more if they have scouted correctly.



Illini Warrior said:


> the truly sad state of affairs concerning this individual incident .... those 10 (??) BAIR members could have been brutally killed to the last man and no one would have been arrested much less prosecuted - those cops would have been lucky to keep the bodies from being mutilated like in 3rd World savagery fashion ...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Wonder if Barry/BATF is arming these animals like they did the drug cartels in Fast and Furious?
> 
> BTW, how long before Eric Holder is prosecuted for gun running? Maybe when Lorreta is gone from DOJ?


Holder has an letter of blanket amnesty already from Obammy - you think he's out pardoning drug dealers without having his glorious administration heritage guaranteed ....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hmmm. Why is blm considered protesters, but anyone against them considered armed vigilant rioters?
There is a line being drawn.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Round them all up, and put them in an arena with no cops and let them kill each other.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> Round them all up, and put them in an arena with no cops and let them kill each other.


That's how they thought operation fast and furious was going to go down!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

txmarine6531 said:


> Round them all up, and put them in an arena with no cops and let them kill each other.


Get your popcorn ready


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Get your popcorn ready


:icon_surprised::icon_surprised::icon_surprised::icon_surprised:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Denton said:


> Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Just ordered another 1,000 rounds of 7.62x51 175 gr. and another five, 20 round mags for the M1A.


Where's a good place for .308 these days? I bought 2x20 round boxes of Perfecta at 13.99 ea.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

These Huey P. Newton gun clubbers and Nation of Islam radicals are so few in number that they just aren't a real threat. Don't play into the paranoia and hyperbole. It is like the Ku Klux Klan. They are essentially a non entity. Listen to the better angels of your nature and keep an open mind and heart. There is common ground, you just have to work a little to find it. I have spent a great deal of time with the black community and when talk turns to great music, great cooking and the Lord the barriers melt away. 

A couple of weeks ago I was asked how I was doing by a man I had never met. I simply said "Far better than I deserve" and we spoke for the better part of an hour. 

Be aware, alert and cognizant of their activities but don't let them color your opinion. That is precisely how they win.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Where's a good place for .308 these days? I bought 2x20 round boxes of Perfecta at 13.99 ea.


308 winchester ammo rifle


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Slippy said:


> 308 winchester ammo rifle


awesome!


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

*United we stand, divided we fall. Should we let our enemies both foreign or domestic divide us, 
then we will have done the work for them, whom ever they may be.*

I understand fear, frustration, bitterness and loss, as well as the feelings associated with them.
Yet I know the things I witness today are the very things I was raised to be vigilant for.

There must be a change in attitude, and mission of the general population of our US citizenship,
if we are to ever endure the long dark road ahead. I don't know where the road leads, but I do 
know this, in our current state, without a shift in responsibility it will be a valley of death.

I have learned a lot, and yet have a lot to learn, I only hope I can unlock how to sway
my community to invest in their safety, and that of the community via training for everyone.

National security starts in our own backyard, with what our citizens do on the home front.
*
You can't fight an enemy with a broken nation.*


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm no longer in a position to buy a case at a time but, I did pick up a couple boxes of 38Sp the other day. 
Two things we're no skimping on around here, can goods and ammunition.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Purchased ammo this past weekend. May go by the ammo outlet today and pick up a few hundred rounds more. 

Black lives don't matter when they have no idea they have placed themselves on the wrong side and are in fact part of the agenda. Divided, ignorant, and pawns to the state, getting screwed as bad or worse then the rest of us and they do nothing but attack whites, tear up their own neighborhoods, and steal TV's. 

It is, indeed, going to be a long hot summer. Watch your 6 everyone.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I didn't switch from 9 to 10mm for nuthin


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> These Huey P. Newton gun clubbers and Nation of Islam radicals are so few in number that they just aren't a real threat. Don't play into the paranoia and hyperbole. It is like the Ku Klux Klan. They are essentially a non entity. Listen to the better angels of your nature and keep an open mind and heart. There is common ground, you just have to work a little to find it. I have spent a great deal of time with the black community and when talk turns to great music, great cooking and the Lord the barriers melt away.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I was asked how I was doing by a man I had never met. I simply said "Far better than I deserve" and we spoke for the better part of an hour.
> 
> Be aware, alert and cognizant of their activities but don't let them color your opinion. That is precisely how they win.


don't be saying that - in the wrong situation it only takes a single person to lite the fuse .... in both Ferguson and Baltimore a single shot could have set the whole thing aflame - and with the current nationwide tinder waiting to blaze - you got a race war on your hands in every nook & cranny pizz hole


----------

